# Imminent Danger GSD Rescue



## deblewellen

I have just started volunteering as a GSD rescuer in E.TN the last few months, I lost 3 of my sheps. last yr. due to old age and illness, had one boy left who felt absolutely lost with out is best buds. our hearts ached for them all. so we adopted a girl from our local shelter in Dec. and then two more in Jan. so now 4 GSD's fill our home again, but i kept looking at petfinder and seeing more and more dogs in the high kill shelters and would call on them and find out that they were in imminent danger and I'm like I gotta tell someone, so I started emailing lists like this to various rescues, none of them knew me and probably thought I was some whack job. I love love love GSD's, I've had 9 total and also used to have many Bouviers way back. 
Finally one rescue said, could you go get this boy? and I'm like yes, and one thing led to another and over the last few months, I've pulled and rescued and sent off to fosters and adoptions with great teams of people over 25+ dogs. This is the ones who've been in my physical custody, not to mention the at least 25 + more where I've sent out emails like this and got replies back saying, he/she's safe, we got em, we're pulling them. Hip Hip Hooray!! I say, I get a bit frantic trying to alert as many as I can and sometimes if I'm doing this late at night or early in the morning, the shelters are not open, some days' they're not open, and I just feel, lets get the word out. I've started my own rescue and am not a 501c3 yet, but it's coming, we are in the process right now of building a 500sq. ft. kennels that can house several dogs at a time while awaiting transport, temp. foster to be able to get them out of a kill situation and if need be till we can get them moved to a bigger city rescue. 
I've been working regularly with MAGSR and ASR and SGSR rescues and love working with them all, plus been helping out some with some all breed rescues in transport from time to time and when I'm able. I did not call on most of these so I do not know, I do know some of these are kill shelters and some are in the works now to be pulled, but certainly not all. 
my rescue is 
Imminent Danger German Shepherd Rescue
Greeneville, TN
Debbie Lewellen


----------



## Kevin W

Great job!! Glad to see someone doing something about saving lives of a great breed. Kudos to you!!


----------



## vat

God bless you!!!! You are a true angel, thank you for helping. I wish I had the time and space to do more.


----------

